

The Theory of Gravity is a Hoax - Devlin_Donnelly
https://duckduckgo.com/?q=gravity%20equations+site:en.wikipedia.org&kp=-1

======
autonoms
This is hilarious. This is one of those "in the right place at the right time"
things. Vandalism like that usually only is up for a few minutes, apparently
the same few minutes when DuckDuckGo was crawling that page. Amazing.

~~~
jacoblyles
How is this funny? As someone who occasionally votes Republican, I'm tired of
being told by my peers that I must be stupid and evil for doing so. For the
record, I've never met a Republican that doesn't believe in gravity.

~~~
aroberge
I believe that you are missing the point: most Republicans do not believe in
evolution because, as they say rather cluelessly "it is just a theory". Well,
it turns out that gravity also is "just a theory".

~~~
jacoblyles
All the people who vote Republican in my social network believe in evolution.
I allow that I have seen news reports of people who tend Republican in other
areas of the country who do not. Have you ever met a Republican creationist?

I would be interested to see polls on evolution belief of poor inner-city
residents or unionized blue collar laborers who support Democrats. I expect
the results would not be flattering.

~~~
2muchcoffeeman
Here's something:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/jonentine/2012/05/03/republicans...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/jonentine/2012/05/03/republicans-
are-stupid/)

You're correct, it's not flattering.

------
chrismorgan
And here is the pertinent revision:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Gravity&oldid...](https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Gravity&oldid=519521982)

It survived for almost three and a half hours.

I like the note at the end of the revision page: "This version of the page has
been revised. Besides normal editing, the reason for revision may have been
that this version contains factual inaccuracies, vandalism, or material not
compatible with the Creative Commons Attribution-ShareAlike License."

------
Devlin_Donnelly
So I just discovered this while I was doing some research for a paper I'm
writing on gravity. Anyone know why duckduckgo shows this rather than an
excerpt from the article it links to for the first link?

~~~
nivloc
Cached from when it last crawled the page.

